# FSC FS box



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I have schedule 40 PVC coming up out of the ground where I have to install a flood light. My plan is to install a box and support it with a stake.

I have always used those metal weather proof (Red Dot, Bell) boxes with the threaded knockouts.

I'm thinking of using an FSC FS box this time. These appear to be constructed of PVC and seem more weatherproof than the metal boxes.

What are the advantages / disadvantages of using these FSC FS boxes?

Thanks


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I have schedule 40 PVC coming up out of the ground where I have to install a flood light. My plan is to install a box and support it with a stake.
> 
> I have always used those metal weather proof (Red Dot, Bell) boxes with the threaded knockouts.
> 
> ...


Cast aluminum boxes after awhile corrode, and the screws seem to bond themselves and break off inside the threaded holes. Damp areas PVC for sure.


----------

